# new toys



## tims007 (Aug 31, 2013)

this Thursday i went up to Seattle and bought home this wonderful little beuty that will get mounted in my new van when it arrives . i got home at 5ish and went to a call and sold some jetting that will be done this monday.:thumbup:

got a few nozzles and a warthog :jester: 

4000 psi and 9gpm 28hp


----------



## Hillside (Jan 22, 2010)

Congrats!


----------



## sierra2000 (Sep 19, 2011)

It kicks ass with the warthog.


----------



## mpm (Nov 16, 2010)

Northwest Jetters makes some good stuff. We have their Eagle 200, 3000 psi / 12gpm. The warthog rocks on that. Nice buy man.


----------



## tims007 (Aug 31, 2013)

I can't wait to use it tomorow after I change out a 70 plus year old waterheater. ...


----------



## Roto-Rooter (Jan 31, 2015)

After a while you are going to hate the hand cranks!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

I got the JNW Eagle 200 as well. I have the same reel for the jumper hose. Had to weld braces on it because it is too light weight for the hose full of water. 

Great jetter though.


----------



## mpm (Nov 16, 2010)

plbgbiz said:


> I got the JNW Eagle 200 as well. I have the same reel for the jumper hose. Had to weld braces on it because it is too light weight for the hose full of water.
> 
> Great jetter though.


I'd like to see a picture of that because I'm quite aware of that issue. I'm also trying to find a good way to mount that jumper hose reel to the trailer in that spot next to the pump.


----------



## tims007 (Aug 31, 2013)

Used it tonight during superbowl ..i showed up to the customers house right at halftime  $$$$$ blockage was at around 250 ish feet out. It was a hoot . I'm ok with hand crank.. it beats trying to pull out 180 ft of sectional cable


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

You know who could of used your jetter services during the Superbowl? Cam, because the bronco's D was up his a$$ all night!


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

mpm said:


> I'd like to see a picture of that because I'm quite aware of that issue. I'm also trying to find a good way to mount that jumper hose reel to the trailer in that spot next to the pump.


I'll try to snap one for you today. It ain't pretty but it's solid as a rock now.

That empty spot on the trailer is enticing. I was thinking of doing the same thing. Maybe even a small generator. Considered some sort of latch hooks to hold down the reel but never followed through.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Here ya go...

Made all the difference in the world. Cox really went cheep on this model.


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

plbgbiz said:


> Here ya go...
> 
> Made all the difference in the world. Cox really went cheep on this model.


I'm surprised you got that rebar to take. That frame looks pretty thin.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

ChrisConnor said:


> I'm surprised you got that rebar to take. That frame looks pretty thin.


It is VERY thin. Finesse over force.


----------



## tims007 (Aug 31, 2013)

Used it on three jobs today..man this thing is a beast ... it slices . It dices...


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

plbgbiz said:


> It is VERY thin. Finesse over force.


Mandatory to preheat the rebar when welding to thin pipe. Finesse for sure.


----------



## mpm (Nov 16, 2010)

plbgbiz said:


> It is VERY thin. Finesse over force.


Couldn't you just use some 1/2 ATR with nuts and washers and achieve the same result sans welding

This is awesome though, thanks.


----------



## tims007 (Aug 31, 2013)

the more i use this the more i love it .. i should have bought this along time ago


----------



## Kpwplumb (Dec 28, 2015)

Never used a jetter.......Maybe someday 
Congrats looks nice


----------

